# project SEACREST FLYFISHING SKIFF or not?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello,

I guess Nobody is buying this 14ft seacrest skiff so something in my head is bothering me about this boat.

It's called seacrest 14ft skiff marine Corp as title said.

what u think of this project? should I do it or it's not worth it?

this skiff is seaworthy with no leaks but has flex in the floor and crack on the transom?

If I'm going for it and I'm willing to spend alot of money on this skiff if this is worth it.

I want a basic skiff with raised front and rear flat casting decks (no hatch or nothing), false floor, side rod holders, and tackle storge.

I want to tear the boat apart and I want to get rid of the top part of the sandwich.  I want to built it from stratch.

any suggustions??? please


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

My opinion?

I'm not a fan of that hull style, if I was willing to spend a lot of money on a restoration project, it would be the exact hull I wanted.

To me, the fact that you are asking if you should or not shows enough doubt to me that you think it to be a good hull. 

I'd keep it for sale, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

My old boat was that hull style (tri-hull skiff). I rebuilt it with new stringers, floor, deck ect. and fished it like that for a while. My only complaints were that it was loud in a little chop and kinda hard to pole. Super stable for its size though. The reason it was loud was when waves would get up in between the hulls it would create a slapping effect, because the water could not be pushed out of the way. 

Heres a link to the old forsale thread with pics
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1230741433


----------

